# First paring knives



## JeroenK (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

As mentioned in the introduction forum, I recently started the adventoures of knifemaking and I'd like to show two of my first paring knives. The knives are intended for fine slicing and the blade geometry is chosen accordingly.
Both are made of O1 toolsteel and have brass handle pins. One with mahogany wood scales and the other a wenge-padouk combination. 
Total length: 190mm
Blade length 95mm
Blade thickness 1.5mm
Thickness right behind the edge 0.4-0.5mm.


----------

